# Whooo Hoooo!! How about my new grinder!!!!!! Two pictures!!



## fpnmf (Jul 28, 2011)

I love the KA and the tools I have for it.

It takes a long time to grind meat up and up til lately haven't needed that much grinding for the andouille.

Chunked half of the meat and ground the other half.

Got some venison and SS kits so I need a bigger grinder. Also gonna start making kielbasa soon.

I have lots of time on my hands so I read hundreds of reviews and decided to get the Cabela's Commercial Grade Grinder. One half H/P.  It is a great machine...ground 13 pounds of venison and butt in less than 4 minutes.

It is quite quiet too...not something I read about in the reviews..most folks said the other grinders were very noisey.








13 pounds of meat ground in less than 4 minutes....







Have a great day!!

Craig


----------



## daveomak (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice grinder Craig.....What is on the list to do now ???........


----------



## roller (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice grinder I have to get me one I am tired of this hand crank one that I have...That one looks like it will do the job...


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 28, 2011)

DaveOmak said:


> Nice grinder Craig.....What is on the list to do now ???........


I sent 007 out to find the super secret kielbasa recipe.. 

I also got mix Kirby  bucket  mixer in today!!

Prolly gonna do about 20-25 lbs of kielbasa..

   Craig


----------



## gotarace (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow Craig congrats on the new addition to your smoking stable!!! Your going to have to build a meat room on your new house if you keep buying equipment!! Looks like a great grinder.


----------



## sqwib (Jul 28, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## boykjo (Jul 28, 2011)

_I sent 007 out to find the super secret kielbasa recipe.. _

_I also got mix Kirby  bucket  mixer in today!!_

_Prolly gonna do about 20-25 lbs of kielbasa.._

_    Craig_







congrats on the new grinder...............................


----------



## alelover (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 28, 2011)

Congrats on the new grinder it's a beauty for sure. One word of advice you think that the smoke meat thingie was addicting now wait till you eat your first home made sausage. You'll be grinding up everything you can get your hands on believe me. Seen it been there and got the shirt. Heck my dog tri-pod (new name)  got too close to me one day. You will enjoy it alot believe me there too.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice grinder Craig. I have a Cabela's too. They are one mean grinder.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 28, 2011)

Uh Oh---A lot of sausage is going to be made near the Fountain of Youth !!!

Nice!

Bear


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 28, 2011)

enjoy your new toy


----------



## daveomak (Jul 28, 2011)

I sent 007 out to find the super secret kielbasa recipe..I also got my Kirby bucket mixer in today!!...Prolly gonna do about 20-25 lbs of kielbasa..

   Craig

O KEE DOUGH KEE----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  --- 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 28, 2011)

Congrats Craig that should do the job


----------



## roller (Jul 28, 2011)

Maybe he can get Ponce to help him out....


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks fellas!!

It's all Pineys fault too...making me take all that venison and sausage making stuff....  (I have room for more now)

Next I am going back and buy all the danged habenaros so I can start my hot sauce enterprise.

Hahahahahahhahahahhahahhahahahaha!!!

  Craig


----------



## sqwib (Jul 28, 2011)

OK, ....  what did you name it?


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 28, 2011)

SQWIB said:


> OK, ....  what did you name it?


Name what?? The sauce??

Not sure yet...prolly be something about grouchy old man.  Thats going to be the name of my charcoal...GOM...

Craig


----------



## raptor700 (Jul 28, 2011)

Very nice grinder neighbor, If you need more room I know some one that can build an addition onto your house


----------



## venture (Jul 28, 2011)

That grinder should take care of you for a long time.  Congrats!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## tyotrain (Jul 28, 2011)

congrats on the grinder..


----------



## meateater (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice grinder, that should last a while.


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 28, 2011)

He who dies with the most toys wins!

Congrats My Friend!

Todd


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 28, 2011)

Congrats Craig. I have the same one. Isn't it amazing at how well it works.


----------



## masterofmymeat (Jul 29, 2011)

I can now see this hobby that started with a $40 ECB is going to cost

me and the missus a fortune.

Nice grinder Craig!


----------



## shtrdave (Jul 29, 2011)

You are going to love it, I have the 1 HP model with a 22 head on it, the nicest thing it all the attachments you can get for it from Cabelas or Weston. If you make jerky look at one of the jerky cutter attachments, but get the bigger one as it will take a larger piece of meat. nice uniform slices. The patty maker is nice also and I have the tenderizer or cuber but not used it.

If yo didn't get one look for the foot pedal control.


----------



## jak757 (Jul 29, 2011)

Sweet grinder!  Looking forward to seeing a bunch of sausage Qview from yu.

Congrats on the new toy.  I mean tool....oh heck they are one and the same for us aren't they?!?!


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks fellas!!

Craig


----------

